# Dr JGB SIEGERT @SONS



## dollarbill (Mar 2, 2006)

hey all pulled this out the ground the other day Dr JGB SIEGERT@SONS found that its a bitters bottle any of yall have an ideal of worth . thanks for looking an anyhelp yall can give .good luck diggen. bill


----------



## capsoda (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Bill, They are really common and sell for about $10 on a good day but they go good in a bitters collection. Most bitter were in odd or medicine shaped bottles. It's nice to have a few whiskey style bottles in there.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 3, 2006)

hey warren thanks for the reply.this would be my first bitters iam sure of.its a pretty dark green my fovorite color.ahah thanks agian an good luck diggen .bill


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 4, 2006)

*Dug a mini one of those*

I thought they came in this size, now I have to look for it's big brother


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 4, 2006)

bottom


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 4, 2006)

ollarBill:

 Hey Bill, Warren has that one right on the money...(what's new[:-] right?)  I have seen them as much as $20.00 for the larger one.  Hope that helps...

 Caretaker...

 Hey Steve, I have one of the larger ones.  Found it up at Moosehead Lake  Had a nice color to it.  It's in a box around here somewhere, so when I dig it out, I'll contact you and send it your way.

 Wayne


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 4, 2006)

hey caretaker and wayne thanks for the replys like wise caretaker ill have to look for baby brother uh. thanks alot guy for the info good luck diggen.bill


----------



## capsoda (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Bill, I have another version with a nice sand or talc pontil and it says Dr JGB Siegert & Hijos.    

 I'll wil try to post a pic when I get my photo editor sorted out, New PC.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 4, 2006)

> Dr JGB Siegert & Hijos.


 
 I had one of those but I don't 'member no pontil...


 URSA


----------



## capsoda (Mar 9, 2006)

Here ya go. Siegert & Hijos.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 9, 2006)

Le' bo'team. Odd bottom and the pic don't do it justice. You could take the hide off you finger tip on the bottom of this thing. It's like emery paper. Thought it was just an unusually deep post mold at first til I stuck my finger in there like a dope.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 9, 2006)

hey Cap or anybody else, how did they put the embossing on the bottles bottom, did the hold the bottles with tongs and press the bottles down on the mold or the opposite thanks ........love embossing......


----------



## capsoda (Mar 9, 2006)

They were blown into a mold with the engraving in the bottom just like molds with the engraving in the side and then a pontil was carefully and some times not so carefully in the center. Also notice the lettering on the bottom of my bottle is kind of thick and run out. Thats from refiring.


----------



## monsterdigger (Mar 9, 2006)

That looks like a marking from the illionois glass company on the bottom of your bottle..............correct me if im wrong. They started in the late 1870's, I believe.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 9, 2006)

hi dollarbill,  nice find. i have only found 1 bitters bottle so far. good luck, keep digging.  rhona


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 10, 2006)

Cap, so that is a pontil bottle, if so I might have alot more than I ever thought, love embossing


----------



## David E (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a 9" green bottle which is machine made JCB SIEGERT  & SON Dr embosed around shoulder ANGOTURA BITTERS embosed on bottom.. Part of label around neck and body of bottle. Looks like about three seals one on top of other on neck (but hard to read) One does say Liquor bottle and another Port of Spain.
 Label on side of bottle does have foreign language mixed with English.. Partial, ANGOSTURA- WUPPER (Missing) N.J.Says made from bark and it seems long time ago read he was making this somewhere in South America and he was also trying to beat the 1906 act.

 Dave


----------



## capsoda (Mar 11, 2006)

Spain and South American made. That could explain why some bottles were blown and pontiled and others were blm or machine made. Great info David.


----------

